
Beyond Open Offices: The New Fog Creek Headquarters - phillco
https://medium.com/make-better-software/beyond-open-offices-the-new-fog-creek-headquarters-bc2f70d7c7dc
======
flukus
Isn't this open plan still? It looks like 6 people get a private office and 15
get thrown between the fish tank and the coffee shop. Even 4 of the 6 with
private offices look like their way too close to the kitchen, the other 2 have
flushing toilets and showers to contend with.

------
aard
I am so glad that Fog Creek is sticking to their guns on developers having
private offices. The open office trend that everyone seems to be following now
is rather discouraging. As a developer, I find it so hard to concentrate
deeply when I need to.

~~~
sytelus
Article is written by a marketer and he just keeps going in circle without
ever clarifying this.

------
RickS
Is the blueprint in the article the entire floorplan? Strikingly small
compared to how big I envisioned them, even with SO and trello spun off...

------
some_account
Of my God, it would be nirvana. I would go down 20% salary to work in my own
office instead of open office.

